# My Thermaltake Tsunami Dream case



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

I finally broke down and bought a good case!











Gimme some advice on mods that i could do to it?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 15, 2009)

Put a grill and/or filter on that side fan man, not a great idea to have a bare fan spinning about, sucking in kitty hair or fingers. Idk how you'd do it, but you could figure something out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

there is a grill there its black and the fan is orange


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 15, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> there is a grill there its black and the fan is orange



Ah, looked like it had nothing in front of it in the pic. Well, it looks like you could use some cable management, maybe some holes for routing cables if there aren't any. I don't know that case very well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Its a pretty good one KINDA small for a GTX 285 but i manage to get it to fit. ive had some people tell me to spray paint the inside black to match the outside and im pretty close to doing it i just want to order another mounting bracket for the Tuniq Tower 120 to fit better on my AM2+ board


----------



## MRCL (Oct 15, 2009)

Speaking of a bracket; you could saw a hole in the motherboard holding plate thingy, thus allowing you to change the cooler without removing the entire board. Great when swapping CPUs. Seriously its a pain to dismount almost the entire system just for that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

well its got a crappy clipping bracket that clips to each side of the AM2 fan mount and its not stable at all! i want to take off the fan bracket and use the bolt holes to add a mounting kit like a 775 board has with a X mount!


----------



## TheCrow (Oct 15, 2009)

Definately get the inside painted black mate. I also removed the bar that goes from the front to the back alonside the psu. Here is a pic of mine in black.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 15, 2009)

hell yea that looks alot better! imma look for a alternate bracket for my tuniq tower (EVEN IF I HAVE TO MAKE ONE!) and once i get one i will do a complete all in one mod BUT keep the advice comming


----------



## Reventon (Oct 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Speaking of a bracket; you could saw a hole in the motherboard holding plate thingy, thus allowing you to change the cooler without removing the entire board. Great when swapping CPUs. Seriously its a pain to dismount almost the entire system just for that.



My CM Storm Scout came with a hole in the back of the motherboard tray, so when swapping CPUs I just take off the side and it's right there. Very convenient.



TheCrow said:


> Definately get the inside painted black mate. I also removed the bar that goes from the front to the back alonside the psu. Here is a pic of mine in black.
> 
> http://www.ultimate-exposure.co.uk/misc/pc.jpg



I agree. My case came painted black on the entire inside and it looks SO good compared to just gray.


----------

